# Sydney has crossed the bridge



## cerigirl (Dec 19, 2012)

Let me tell you Sydney's story.

Sydney was the rabbit of a colleague of mine whom I feel in love with the first time i saw her. She was a little black and white mini rex with the sweetest personality. When I first met her she was in this cage with several dogs, another bun, and three ferrets for friends. Her house was plenty big enough for her and she was a happy little girl with a mom who adored her.
Her mom bred her with the other bun and soo enogh we had babies. Sydney took really good care of her babies and was the best of mom's. My colleague let me have the first pick of the babies and you all know Melody. When I went to pick Melody I found out that my colleague had to find new homes for several of her animals and when I told her that I would take Sydney, I was told that she already had a new mom. "Okay" I said. "If it doesnt work out, let me know and I will give her lots of love." The nex time I happened to work in that store,I walked in to a rescue sitting there with small animals. I happened to be on the phone with my mom at the time and said, "Mom, this looks like Sydney, Melody's mom!" Now at the moment I couldnt believe that this bun could be Sydney and went about my work. As the day went on I found a moment to visit with the bun and speak to the rescue rep. You will never believe what I found out. Yep, this sweetie was Sydney! The lady she had gone to had several reptiles and though Sydney was in a different room, she could still smell the reptiles and it caused her too much stress. The lady just couldn't put Syd through that and really wanted the best possible thing for her.
I of course called my mom immediatley. "Well, we can't leave her there can we." Mom said. Dad already had a bun, feisty Mr. Sonny could be a brat but mom and dad were willing to open their home to Sydney too. That night they drove an hour to my store with my son, to meet Sydney. She is just so sweet that mom just couldnt help but love her. And of course she was also Melody's mom. They adopted Sydney that night. 

Sydney was the most laid back, patient bun we have ever had. She had cancer and when we found out, it was too advanced to do anything. She never complained and was always let us do whatever we needed to take care of her. 
As you know its hard to lose anyone but Sydney is going to be hard on all of us. 
Mom says Sydney's husbun Sonny just sits there and looks at her like he is asking her to do something. I know he is going to mourn Syd and that it's going to be very hard for him and I think that is what makes Syd's passing so hard for us. 

I have taken this pretty well (we knew it was only a matter of time) but as I sit here writing this I can't keep myself from crying and I know that when I tell Damien that it will just break his heart. It was hard for him when my heart bun Ceri passed and Sydney has always been his favorite. 

Sydney, as you sit there eating yummy hay please know that we all miss you and love you very much.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 19, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is. 
Binky Free Sweet Sydney, find Foo and share a banana. 
:rainbow: :hearts


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 19, 2012)

She's now at peace & knew you did everything you could to make her happy.


----------



## HEM (Dec 19, 2012)

We are so sorry to hear about Sydney
At least she is cancer free at the bridge right now and if she was suffering, she isn't any more
She was adorable
Binky free Sydney!!


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh no so sorry  she is pain free and binkying away now.

Hang in there. They are never here long enough....


----------



## gmas rabbit (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh I am so sorry. She is free of cancer and had the best of care through the whole thing. I lost Benjamin at Christmas last year. I know how you feel. Binky free little girl, find Bunny Foo Foo and have a tea party of bananas


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 19, 2012)

We're so sorry you had to say goodbye to Sydney.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry you lost her... that's amazing that she found her way back to you, though! fate is funny sometimes.

binky free, Sydney! :rainbow:


----------

